# Sitting in the living room at Grand Luxxe, my teeth chattering from the jackhammers..



## ada903 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to keep a sense of humor about this, of course.  We checked into the Grand Luxxe yesterday, in a two bedroom, we are in tower 2 third floor overlooking the construction site.  We were told that they would not be working on Sunday, but here they are - the sound of the jackhammers is unbelievably loud.

Tower 3 is literally unfinished - but they are putting people in there - the middle floors are empty, you can see through to the other side as the shell is empty.  Tower 2 is finished but the side facing the construction is extremely loud.

The property will be beautiful when finished, but right now it is not, and there is no way they should have people placed in these units overlooking the construction.  It's not right.  When I booked this week, my II confirmation said (and it still says) that construction will be completed November 2011.

I will post photos and more updates later, we'll head to the pool soon.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my, jackhammers!

That does not make for a relaxing vacation experience.  Have you asked to be moved to a quieter location?  Even if it's a smaller or non-ocean view unit, it might be preferable to hearing jackhammers & non-stop construction equipment.  Do whatever it takes to make sure you have an enjoyable and relaxing vacation, even if they have to move you to a different Mayan property.

They are just doing the grading & leveling for a new high school about a half-mile from our house, and the non-stop "beep, beep, beep" of the trucks in reverse is about to drive me crazy.  I have to keep music on (and fairly loud, too) whenever I am in the house during the day.  And this is just the grading phase.  I can't imagine how bad it's going to be when the REAL construction noises start.  The sounds seems to really travel over a wide radius & distance!  Yuck!

Hope it quickly gets straightened out to your liking.

--- Rene


----------



## curtbrown (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL - We just checked out of the GL II yesterday - Room on the 3rd floor (7354) overlooking the demolition, construction and digging of a huge trench in which they are burying pipes.  It is LOUD if you are outside, with up to 4 tractor-mounted jackhammers (3 backhoes and one HUGE one) rattling our teeth all day, starting at 9:00AM and going until dusk.  

We just ended up doing a lot of exploring, playing golf or hanging out at the pool during the day, so it wasn't too bad.  The other problem that we had was that they are building a new spa and fitness center on the first floor of GL II and they sometimes work until 10:00P.  It's not too bothersome until they begin banging on the pipes and the sound travels up through the building.

Luckily, we had family staying in a 2-BR over at the GM and we ended up hanging out there on their deck most of the time.  Management is totally unresponsive to do anything to compensate for the problem.  No place to move you and no comps to make up for the problems...  We finally just resigned ourselves to deal with it and we look forward to returning next year when things with be less bothersome (hopefully).  On the bright side, the rooms are unbelievable and everyone on the staff was amazing.

Curt

P.S. - I left half a bottle of tequila in the pantry for you...  LOL


----------



## ada903 (Dec 18, 2011)

This is completely hilarious, we are staying exactly in the same room you stayed in!  Yes, it looks like a war site down there.

We tried to get on the wait list, stopped by the front desk multiple times, etc.  They smile nicely but indeed they will not move us or offer any kind of compensation.  We will need to be out of the room most of the time.  I won't let it get it to us, but it's hard to pretend it's not there.



curtbrown said:


> LOL - We just checked out of the GL II yesterday - Room on the 3rd floor (7354) overlooking the demolition, construction and digging of a huge trench in which they are burying pipes.  It is LOUD if you are outside, with up to 4 tractor-mounted jackhammers (3 backhoes and one HUGE one) rattling our teeth all day, starting at 9:00AM and going until dusk.
> 
> We just ended up doing a lot of exploring, playing golf or hanging out at the pool during the day, so it wasn't too bad.  The other problem that we had was that they are building a new spa and fitness center on the first floor of GL II and they sometimes work until 10:00P.  It's not too bothersome until they begin banging on the pipes and the sound travels up through the building.
> 
> ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2011)

I would set up my CAMP in the lobby from first noise to quiet time. I bring my food and drinks, my newspapers and radio, several board games, my laptop to Skype (loudly) to my friends, and my almost empty & smelly take out food boxes. And don't forget the liquor bottle (filled with icy tea) and the "plastic bag in the trash can" filled with ice. 

You know, hill-billy style and ugly-American; mentioning loudly for all arrivals WHY you are there and NOT in your very nice unit. I would use a luggage cart with Xmas decorations and lots of bells too. Bring several bed pillows and leave some smelly socks on the floor. 

Call it "Occupy Grand Luxxe Lobby"!


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 18, 2011)

Is this the Grand Luxxe in the Mayan Riviera or in Nuevo Vallarta?


----------



## ada903 (Dec 18, 2011)

You guys are too cute, thanks for the good laughs.

This is the Nuevo Vallarta location.

I feel bad for the employees that work here, that they have to put up with so many unhappy people (there are many unhappy campers here).  This is obviously a bad upper management decision to make units available for occupancy prematurely.  The people that work here are wonderful and try hard to please, and they are the ones enduring the angriness from all the tourists.

We thought about camping out yesterday in the lobby, seriously, to protest, but decided to give up and enjoy what we can.


----------



## Holly (Dec 18, 2011)

Any indication of how things are around the Grand Bliss?  I'd sure love to know if the Bliss has the same problems.  

Thanks, and I'm so sorry that you are having to put up with that.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 18, 2011)

Everyone thought that the demolition of the south wing of the Mayan Palace was done when they got down to 2 floors.  But as per usual, the plans changed and now they are going all the way to ground!  Unreal!
Regardless, I hope you enjoy yourselves.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 18, 2011)

Holly said:


> Any indication of how things are around the Grand Bliss?  I'd sure love to know if the Bliss has the same problems.
> 
> ...


The Grand Bliss only has the train station under construction across the road and my guess is the noisy stuff is over...but the way things change, they may rip it down and move it around (just kidding, I hope).


----------



## heathpack (Dec 18, 2011)

I would just like to say- That Stinks!

My sympathies.

H


----------



## ada903 (Dec 18, 2011)

I did not go inside the Grad Bliss, from the outside it seems nice and quiet.  

Today we spent time at both the Grand Luxxe pools as well as the Grand Mayan pools.  The Grand Mayan lazy river is awesome, and there is a warm pool there, which was nice at this time of the year.  Pretty crowded. The Grand Luxxe pools were too cold to get into.  They have nice padded chairs and white couches, and the service is very good at the Grand Luxxe pools. 

The happy hour drinks at the Grand Mayan were expensive and watered down.  The pina colada was $170 pesos (about 15 dollars), in a small plastic glass, with no trace of alcohol - even at happy hour (two for one) it was not worth it.  But I would have bought it anyway because of the poor guy who worked so hard to service us!  I wish I could do my job every day with half the enthusiasm and motivation of these resort workers.

We ate at the Mexican restaurant at Grand Luxxe tonight and I would not go back.  The table side guacamole and the service were awesome, but the food entrees were so bad, that my daughter and husband could not eat the tortilla soup, and my husband returned his main dish.  We are not difficult people, but the food was really not good.  Last night we went out to Fajita Republic, and that was good.

I find little things weird.  There is no dvd player in the units, we called and got one, which is a blue ray player, after putting down a deposit of $2,800 pesos, but it does not play our US dvd's.  To use the laundry one must put down a deposit to rent the laundry cart - odd - who will run away with the laundry cart?  There is only one kitchen knife in the kitchen, and we have been unable to obtain another - it's a huge one and it needs to be used for everything - whether to slice bread or cut a fruit.  The pools out on the decks are very cold, no one is using them.  It would have helped if they were heated.  Wifi is very slow.  Small kinks they need to work out, nothing bothersome once they finish the construction, but until then, I don't recommend non-owners, especially II traders, to come stay here, since they will be put into the "war" zone.

I will download and post photos soon!


----------



## pjrose (Dec 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear of all the problems.  What a disappointment.  

We bought one of our TS's pre-construction, and when we showed up for our fixed unit / fixed week the next year it wasn't quite finished yet....but they just put us in an upgraded beachfront location instead, and I don't recall hearing any noise other than the surf   

Too bad the GL didn't do that for you and others


----------



## LisaH (Dec 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear...I hope you'll still be able to make the best out of this situation.
BTW, where is this resort? in Puerto Vallarta or Nuevo Vallarta?


----------



## curtbrown (Dec 19, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I did not go inside the Grad Bliss, from the outside it seems nice and quiet.
> 
> Today we spent time at both the Grand Luxxe pools as well as the Grand Mayan pools.  The Grand Mayan lazy river is awesome, and there is a warm pool there, which was nice at this time of the year.  Pretty crowded. The Grand Luxxe pools were too cold to get into.  They have nice padded chairs and white couches, and the service is very good at the Grand Luxxe pools.
> 
> ...



When we were there last week the Grand Bliss was very quiet.  The only construction going with the train station across the street was that they were thatching the large palapa roofs of the buildings (amazing to watch them work).

We found that one of the Grand Luxxe pools was heated - I think it was the one near the pool bar that is closest to GL II.  Try them all, I'm sure you'll find it...  The new Punta Pool is absolutely amazing (although it wasn't warm either).  It had just opened during the previous week so maybe it hadn't had time to heat up(?).

Fajita Republic is great (ate there twice) as is Tino's La Laguna on the road right outside the main gate (toward the highway).  Also, for casual dining (B,L,D) try Eddie's Place down by the NV Marina (within walking distance if you take a tram to the GM and walk out the side gate and go past the Sea Garden and turn left.

There was a Blu-Ray player in the room when we were in it, but we never tried it.  I understand that Mexico uses a different TV format than the US & Canada, so our DVD's won't play.  Check with the Consierge as I think I head that there are DVD's available somewhere on the property to rent or borrow.

We too used the washer & dryer.  The deposit isn't for the 'cart', but for the re-loadable smart 'card' that they give you with money loaded on it - probably a language issue with cart/card.  Once you turn the card back in they credit your account for the deposit amount.  Apparently those cards are expensive and they don't want them getting away...  

I hope you don't feel that you are being discriminated against and put in that room because you're an II trader.  We're owners at the GL and we ended up right where you are.  The problem is that they have overbooked the available rooms because when they took the reservations earlier in the year, they had every expectation that half of GL III would be fully up and running,  Unfortunately, when they had the soft opening of the building a few weeks ago, they found that there were a number of problems with the building and they couldn't place guests in those units.  

Curt


----------



## Holly (Dec 19, 2011)

You never know!  Thanks for the intel.



rpennisi said:


> The Grand Bliss only has the train station under construction across the road and my guess is the noisy stuff is over...but the way things change, they may rip it down and move it around (just kidding, I hope).


----------



## JoeWilly (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Ada,

I'm sorry to hear the construction noise is still going on.  I think we were in the same room you have and the noise is awful.  We were there two weeks.  We were in that room the first week, but when the construction started running 24/7, we insisted (nicely but no wasn't an option) on being moved.  We had asked nicely several times prior, but enough is enough.  I can handle being out of the room during the day, but 24/7 was too much for us.

RE:  the mexican restaurant - wow, I'm surprised.  We had a great meal there and would have gone back.  Our friend had the tortilla soup and loved it.  Maybe they had a different cook the night you were there. 

What I don't understand about the jackhammering is, if they're completed tearing down the building why don't they just use a ball and wrecker or dynamite (remember it's Mexico--from my observation they're not big on safety.  Construction workers with no hard hats, safety gear etc.) and get it done quickly.


----------



## Holly (Dec 19, 2011)

I just turned down the Grand Luxxe for next November...I picked the Grand Mayan over it.  I'm not confident that they will be even finished by then.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope the link works to the video, it took an hour to upload it because of the slow connection here.

http://youtu.be/y1FYr2hoCuk

I don't know why they are jackhammering the remains of this building piece by piece, and why not just implode it, it's probably cheaper to have the workers drill it down piece by piece!

It's just as noisy inside too, because they are doing something in tower 2 on the high floors with jackhammers as well, I believe they said something about working on installing something on the 9th floor that had to do with the AC system.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, impressive view of what is going on!!  Sounds like 50 cal machine gun fire.  Good luck.  Did you ever hear why they are removing the final floors of the MP that were supposed to be utilized for a spa and restaurant?


----------



## ada903 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am told they are building a gym and a restaurant indeed.



rpennisi said:


> Wow, impressive view of what is going on!!  Sounds like 50 cal machine gun fire.  Good luck.  Did you ever hear why they are removing the final floors of the MP that were supposed to be utilized for a spa and restaurant?


----------



## drguy (Dec 20, 2011)

Demolition is about the same as when we were there Labor Day week.  And we were told that it was to be completed the following week.  Sound is about the same, but we spent most of our time out of the room.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 20, 2011)

I got the chance to chat with some owners at the pool today who said that the reason they are taking down the last floors of the mayan palace building is because they sold too many contracts with ocean views and they need more of those, and that building blocks the views for the lower floors.  They will still build something there (restaurant?) but it will be low elevation.

The same owners said the pools are supposed to be heated but right now the heater is not working yet.  The pools are freezing cold.

They also said the reason for all the jackhammers inside building 2 is that some huge transformer in the ground that was supposed to last a long time went out and they need to dig it all out.

There are many angry people in building 2, I understand they are not even putting people in here anymore for now, at least in some of the villas, they are even offering relocating to other resorts.

Not for us - the "managers" never returned our calls requesting relocation, no compensation or alternatives were offered, etc.  We only come in the room to eat and shower, and we leave - no way to stay in here.  Another video shot today.  The trucks and jackhammers are multiplying.

http://youtu.be/FSLXCLGW6LY


----------



## akp (Dec 20, 2011)

*Awful!*

I couldn't even watch the whole video.  That is horrible.


----------



## curtbrown (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking at the video shows some progress from when we were there last week - the ditch is getting filled in and it looks like quite a bit more of the MP is down (although there is a lot more to go).  Have they started digging in earnest directly below the room?  Last week we woke up to the giant jackhammer pounding away at what appeared to be buried concrete right right outside our window at the base of GL II in the area between the A/C units and the bottom of the hillside.  It looked like they were breaking it up to do more digging (maybe for an in-ground jacuzzi just outside the GL II spa?).  

I can't believe that the jackhammers have now started inside the first floor of the GL II.  The banging was bad enough when they were using hand tools...  

Curt


----------



## ada903 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, they are digging deep in the ground, from what I heard from other owners, it's because they have to get to replace that transformer that broke and is cemented under the building.  It's like nothing I have experienced, it's simply not humane to be here.

Interestingly enough, someone from the Mayan Resorts is watching this forum, today my friend Deb received a call (I was not in the villa) from a lady named Priscilla, who asked her if she is aware of the "video".  Priscilla was supposed to call back tonight to talk with me, but she never did.

I will do my best to warn other travelers through reviews, videos and feedback, as well as the exchange companies, that this is not acceptable.  We spent over $5,000 on this vacation, and we brought friends with us, and I am embarrassed they have to deal with it.

Either way, happy holidays to everyone, and thanks for sympathizing  



curtbrown said:


> Looking at the video shows some progress from when we were there last week - the ditch is getting filled in and it looks like quite a bit more of the MP is down (although there is a lot more to go).  Have they started digging in earnest directly below the room?  Last week we woke up to the giant jackhammer pounding away at what appeared to be buried concrete right right outside our window at the base of GL II in the area between the A/C units and the bottom of the hillside.  It looked like they were breaking it up to do more digging (maybe for an in-ground jacuzzi just outside the GL II spa?).
> 
> I can't believe that the jackhammers have now started inside the first floor of the GL II.  The banging was bad enough when they were using hand tools...
> 
> Curt


----------



## heathpack (Dec 21, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Interestingly enough, someone from the Mayan Resorts is watching this forum, today my friend Deb received a call (I was not in the villa) from a lady named Priscilla, who asked her if she is aware of the "video".  Priscilla was supposed to call back tonight to talk with me, but she never did.
> 
> I will do my best to warn other travelers through reviews, videos and feedback, as well as the exchange companies, that this is not acceptable.  We spent over $5,000 on this vacation, and we brought friends with us, and I am embarrassed they have to deal with it.
> 
> Either way, happy holidays to everyone, and thanks for sympathizing



I'm glad to hear they are reading their thread.  Maybe they will read this: Grupo Mayan, make this situation right or risk damaging your reputation seriously.  How in the heck do you pretend to be selling a high end luxury product when this is the level of finish of the resort?!  And the repeated unwllingness to do ANYTHING to make the situation right?  Sorry, I like Mexico.  I like high end timeshares.  Would I ever consider buying with Groupo Mayan?- absolutely NOT, unless you step up and at least address OPs situation.  Would I recommend that anyone I know buy or stay with Groupo Mayan?  No.  

Yikes.  Step up, Grupo.  ADDRESS this is some way that leaves all parties satisfied.  The lack of management working with guests is way worse IMO than a construction schedule that is unexpectedly behind.  And don't pour salt on the wound by driving people out of their rooms and then failing to heat the pools.

H


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you image what the exchange companies (RCI or II?) are getting as complaints and reviews? 

I now know NEVER to go to *any Grupo Mayan resorts *in the future --- and I was planning a Mexico TS trip for 2013 for 2 weeks ...

*NOT NOW! Nor will my family and friends!*


----------



## ada903 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a small business on top of my full time job buying, selling and renting timeshare weeks.  I used to have Mayan Resorts listed on my site, which I could obtain as rentals by my business account with one of the exchange companies.  However, that's out - I removed those listings.  How could I send my renters here?

I emailed Interval and will contact RCI, SFX, and will post reviews on red week, tug, trip advisor, etc.  This is by no means about me - it's about not letting this happen to other people like myself. I feel sad for the next family who will check in here!


----------



## Neesie (Dec 21, 2011)

This is making me nervous about our stay at GM NV in a few weeks.  I wonder how that's going to impact us?  We've stayed at GM in Rivera Maya before and have invited a friend to come with us this time.  It will be her first experience in Mexico.  I hope we won't be embarrassed.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 21, 2011)

You will be fine at Grand Mayan, there is no construction there, we went there to the pool the first day we were there, and it's fine.  Enjoy your vacation!  Just don't let them "upgrade" you to Grand Luxxe  



Neesie said:


> This is making me nervous about our stay at GM NV in a few weeks.  I wonder how that's going to impact us?  We've stayed at GM in Rivera Maya before and have invited a friend to come with us this time.  It will be her first experience in Mexico.  I hope we won't be embarrassed.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 21, 2011)

I had to mute the YouTube video. How horrible, and to think they are not doing anything for you.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 21, 2011)

No compensation whatsoever, no offers to make it up somehow.  Obviously the only thing that bothers them is that I am posting the videos and sharing the "unpleasant" information.



KarenLK said:


> I had to mute the YouTube video. How horrible, and to think they are not doing anything for you.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2011)

ada903 said:


> No compensation whatsoever, no offers to make it up somehow.  Obviously the only thing that bothers them is that I am posting the videos and sharing the "unpleasant" information.



I'm sort of surprised that they haven't offered to move you *if* you'll take down the 'unpleasant' information. This is their track record of allowing people to rescind after they take down or recant their scathing rebuke of Grupo's sales techniques.

Ya never know.... The only thing I'm pretty sure of is that they don't need to worry about putting up with me.

Jim


----------



## GregT (Dec 21, 2011)

Adriana,

Wow, that video is a beaut -- sorry that you have all that noise, that is quite remarkable.   I hope things turn around for you....

Best,

Greg


----------



## siesta (Dec 21, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Can you image what the exchange companies (RCI or II?) are getting as complaints and reviews?
> 
> I now know NEVER to go to *any Grupo Mayan resorts *in the future --- and I was planning a Mexico TS trip for 2013 for 2 weeks ...
> 
> *NOT NOW! Nor will my family and friends!*


 I too am reluctant to visit a grupo vidante resort, for many reasons. This instance is just one more reason. Plenty of other beautiful and accomodating resorts to visit in mexico with much better reputations.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

If only Sally was still with us (not!) - I'm sure it would be highly entertaining to hear her justification for this miserable situation!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Yes, they are digging deep in the ground,
> 
> I will do my best to warn other travelers through reviews, videos and feedback, as well as the exchange companies, that this is not acceptable.  We spent over $5,000 on this vacation, and we brought friends with us, and I am embarrassed they have to deal with it.
> 
> Either way, happy holidays to everyone, and thanks for sympathizing



Thanks for sharing the you tube upload. Groupo Maya shouldn't be renting these units with the scope of construction as it is. On the Grand Luxx Facebook page is another place you could upload your link to you tube.

https://www.facebook.com/grandluxxe?sk=notes

Anyway, Merry Christmas.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2011)

Grand Luxx Facebook -- you tube page

https://www.facebook.com/grandluxxe?sk=notes#!/grandluxxe?sk=app_2513891999

your video would look good right there......


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 21, 2011)

Where are you Karen Rose??


----------



## ada903 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think that's one of those pages where the most you can do it hit the "like" button.  

We have two days left, if I could, I'd leave today, but it would too expensive to change our plane tickets.  Meanwhile we'll make the best of it!  At least it's 80 and a breeze, beautiful weather.




easyrider said:


> Grand Luxx Facebook -- you tube page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/grandluxxe?sk=notes#!/grandluxxe?sk=app_2513891999
> 
> your video would look good right there......


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I think that's one of those pages where the most you can do it hit the "like" button.
> 
> We have two days left, if I could, I'd leave today, but it would too expensive to change our plane tickets.  Meanwhile we'll make the best of it!  At least it's 80 and a breeze, beautiful weather.



I think your right but you could link it on their FB wall. Making the best of it is always a great way to go.

https://www.facebook.com/grandluxxe?sk=notes#!/grandluxxe?sk=app_2513891999


----------



## ada903 (Dec 21, 2011)

My husband says I should do that ***after*** I get home... :hysterical: 



easyrider said:


> I think your right but you could link it on their FB wall. Making the best of it is always a great way to go.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/grandluxxe?sk=notes#!/grandluxxe?sk=app_2513891999


----------



## Tropical lady (Dec 24, 2011)

*not the best impression.....*

We were there from 11/25-12/16.  But fortunatly our first 2 weeks were in the Grand Mayan and the last week in the Grand bliss. So the impact to us was minimal.  We did spend each day at the Grand Luxxe pools and were glad we were able to enjoy the opening of the new Luxxe "beach area", pools, and restaurants at Punta Arena.
I also was concerned when Ada, Nov 11 thread, was asking about the noise she read about.  The replies indicated that it was ok, there was noise, but not destructive to vacation time.  There was no way that Tower 3 should have been used for accommodations.  However I did speak with those who were moved as units became available. So while I was disappointed that availability when I made reservations a year earlier was only in the GM for the dates I wanted, peace and quiet overlooking Banderas Bay from the 9th floor was perfect.  They were only thatching the terminal when we sat on our balcony at the GB, but we could hear some of the earth movers working on the ground around tower 3.
We went to Espozote with several other couples and really enjoyed our meals.  Ada, I hope it was just an off night.  Also, at no time did I see any drinks for 170 pesos.  The drinks were 85 or 95 pesos each off happy hour or 2 for 1 during.  170 pesos sounds like you were charged in error for 2 drinks.
I agree that I thought the drinks seemed weak, but watching them made at the pool bar, there was no rationing of liquor.  The pool near Blue Fish is heated.  I found the 60 pesos for laundry, out by 10 and back by 8, to be a good deal and I did not have to monitor a washer and dryer!!
I hope they can complete what is being done quickly, so that everyone can enjoy without the noise disruption.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 24, 2011)

The Grand Bliss is not noisy, they are just thatching the train terminal.
We are flying home today, and I was really ready to leave. They were even jackhammering today as we left, on Saturday Christmas Eve day.  We met other owner's staying in tower 3 who said they had no hot water and no Internet.  I am sure this will be a great property when they are done, but our experience and lack of responsibility from the management was so bad, that I would never return to any Gruppo Mayan property.  I asked to see a higher level manager the night before we left, and we spoke with Jessica, manager of Grand Luxxe, Bliss and Mayan, who said nothing but "sorry" and later sent us an apology note and a brownie!  A brownie!  Thanks for the brownie Gruppo Mayan, my family is now vindicated.



Tropical lady said:


> We were there from 11/25-12/16.  But fortunatly our first 2 weeks were in the Grand Mayan and the last week in the Grand bliss. So the impact to us was minimal.  We did spend each day at the Grand Luxxe pools and were glad we were able to enjoy the opening of the new Luxxe "beach area", pools, and restaurants at Punta Arena.
> I also was concerned when Ada, Nov 11 thread, was asking about the noise she read about.  The replies indicated that it was ok, there was noise, but not destructive to vacation time.  There was no way that Tower 3 should have been used for accommodations.  However I did speak with those who were moved as units became available. So while I was disappointed that availability when I made reservations a year earlier was only in the GM for the dates I wanted, peace and quiet overlooking Banderas Bay from the 9th floor was perfect.  They were only thatching the terminal when we sat on our balcony at the GB, but we could hear some of the earth movers working on the ground around tower 3.
> We went to Espozote with several other couples and really enjoyed our meals.  Ada, I hope it was just an off night.  Also, at no time did I see any drinks for 170 pesos.  The drinks were 85 or 95 pesos each off happy hour or 2 for 1 during.  170 pesos sounds like you were charged in error for 2 drinks.
> I agree that I thought the drinks seemed weak, but watching them made at the pool bar, there was no rationing of liquor.  The pool near Blue Fish is heated.  I found the 60 pesos for laundry, out by 10 and back by 8, to be a good deal and I did not have to monitor a washer and dryer!!
> I hope they can complete what is being done quickly, so that everyone can enjoy without the noise disruption.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 24, 2011)

ada903 said:


> A brownie!  Thanks for the brownie Gruppo Mayan, my family is now vindicated.



This is the best part of the story.  ALMOST makes it funny.

Hmm, flights for entire family US to Mexico+time off work+giant headache+treated like trash by mgmt=brownie

Priceless.  Grupo Mayan is approximately equal to Westgate, methinks.

Have a great Christmas somewhere other than the Grand Luxxe.

H


----------



## pjrose (Dec 24, 2011)

ada903 said:


> . . .  I asked to see a higher level manager the night before we left, and we spoke with Jessica, manager of Grand Luxxe, Bliss and Mayan, who said nothing but "sorry" and later sent us an apology note and a brownie!  A brownie!  Thanks for the brownie Gruppo Mayan, my family is now vindicated.



Wow.  Instead they SHOULD have moved you on the first day, and issued some complimentary bottles of wine and/or meal vouchers.  If they didn't move you at all, then definitely a voucher for a return stay would be in order (preferably one you could sell and transfer to someone else). 

But a brownie?  Just pathetic.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 25, 2011)

We got home last night and I uploaded photos of the villa and views.  I don't have any photos of the grounds or pool area, we were so not excited about this experience, we did not even have the heart to take photos on the property.  But these will show the villas inside pretty well.

http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb419/ada903/Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta/


----------



## myip (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you think we still going have jackhammers running for Christmas 2012?  Is Grande Luxxe 3 is the last one to build or there is going to be more new building.


----------



## drguy (Jan 4, 2012)

myip said:


> Do you think we still going have jackhammers running for Christmas 2012?  Is Grande Luxxe 3 is the last one to build or there is going to be more new building.



I believe that there are 6 buildings planned for Grand Luxxe.  With 2500 acres to build on toward the airport along with a new entrance.  Vida is planning to build the city of Nuevo Vallarta.  Construction never seems to stop at this location.


----------



## ems067 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Bothersome*

What bothers me most about this vacation is this.  If you tell me the place is under construction, and that there may be some view issues as well as some construction noise and were honest about it and then allowed me to make a decision on wether I am willing to put up with this or not is much better for customer relations then..... Me spending 800.00 in airfare, plus the financial investment to be a Grand Luxxe owner then coming with Great Expectations only to find out that I am on the Ground Floor looking at a dirt pile while listening to construction noise.  Then the baggage was late arriving from tower one we were hungry wanted to get something to eat.  We were assured that the baggage with Groceries would be brought into the room and Milk and beer would be put into the fridge.  6 hours later our luggage arrived with the groceries, the conciere said the milk was still good.  I told him he can drink it then.  Not a happy camper.  Expected much more and all I get is Oh I am sorry mamm..  I am not sure if it is worse them telling me there are sorry with a smile on their face on no smile.   UGH... Day one and I want to go home.
I hope they hear us and make some changes.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 29, 2012)

If I knew how bad it was going to be when we checked in on Saturday, I would have camped in the lobby until they put us in a different location or resort.  When you get in on Saturday, it's not so bad, the construction madness starts on Monday.  They are not stupid, I think they slow down the work on weekends when people check in - who would accept their room if they heard the machine guns under their window?

We had the same experience with the luggage - took hours to get it, and many phone calls back and forth.  My recommendation, just drag your luggage with you, it's really a short walk to any of the towers.



ems067 said:


> What bothers me most about this vacation is this.  If you tell me the place is under construction, and that there may be some view issues as well as some construction noise and were honest about it and then allowed me to make a decision on wether I am willing to put up with this or not is much better for customer relations then..... Me spending 800.00 in airfare, plus the financial investment to be a Grand Luxxe owner then coming with Great Expectations only to find out that I am on the Ground Floor looking at a dirt pile while listening to construction noise.  Then the baggage was late arriving from tower one we were hungry wanted to get something to eat.  We were assured that the baggage with Groceries would be brought into the room and Milk and beer would be put into the fridge.  6 hours later our luggage arrived with the groceries, the conciere said the milk was still good.  I told him he can drink it then.  Not a happy camper.  Expected much more and all I get is Oh I am sorry mamm..  I am not sure if it is worse them telling me there are sorry with a smile on their face on no smile.   UGH... Day one and I want to go home.
> I hope they hear us and make some changes.


----------



## Asl18940 (Jan 29, 2012)

We were down over Thanksgiving, but I had read pretty extensively about the construction noise on Trip Advisor.  So I e-mailed the concierge in advance stating that I would prefer to be re-booked at the Grand Mayan and avoid the construction mess, unless they could get me into Luxxe Building 1.  They booked us into Luxxe 1, and we did not experience the construction noise.  But I had to plan in advance, and had I not read the news before we left, I probably would have been in the same situation in which you found yourselves.  We experienced the same thing at the HGVC International Drive during one stay.  We had to raise a major fuss to get HGVC to respond, but once they did we felt we were made whole.  The Luxxe should have just offered to move you to the Grand Mayan, and refunded the difference in (or waived) the maintenance fee.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 29, 2012)

As a Grand Luxxe owner, how they seem to be handling this construction integrated with vacationers at NV is quite disappointing. Other than the sales process, my experiences with accommodations has been quite positive over the years. Hopefully they will come to their senses. 

We were there at the Grand Bliss in December and never heard the construction; in late February, we will be at the GL so will get to experience it first hand. I have tried to switch to the Grand Bliss but so far no availability. We will keep trying but good idea to request bldg 1 - will do that tomorrow.

Mike


----------

